# Does the price you pay for british curriculum schools reflect how good they are



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am just trying to work out which British curriculum school to send my boys to when we move out in Jan. I am looking at prices at the various schools and they seem to vary considerably!! Without seeming tight(!!) if we moved to murdif area are there any cheaper schools which are quite good. Boys are 7 and 10 and academic. Eldest has been accepted to a top grammar school here in England, with 100% pass rate in his 11 plus, so ideally would love to keep him at that level. 
We would like the boys to be at the same school so it would be a school that either has a link from a primary to a secondary or all on the same campus. At the moment I can only see GEMS Wellington silicon oasis. Any others in the area that anyone would recommend ? 
Also we don't have to be tied to Murdif if there are any other suggestions. Do schools accept pupils purely on academic results or is it always a waiting list? Any help really appreciated, just feel like I am looking at websites and getting nowhere!!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Avoid gems if at all possible, it's a money making machine that doesn't give a fig about it's pupils (or teachers for that matter).

Appalling organisation - and my son goes there - not Wellington, but another one, his mother decided on that one.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Toon said:


> Avoid gems if at all possible, it's a money making machine that doesn't give a fig about it's pupils (or teachers for that matter).
> 
> Appalling organisation - and my son goes there - not Wellington, but another one, his mother decided on that one.


Hi toon
I know you've posted stuff like this before about gems, but could you advise what the issues you have actually are please? Its my understanding that most of the schools are money making but does that make them all bad? Being new to Dubai this year I have experienced how hard it is to get children into schools in Dubai (I have 3) and quite frankly gems dso have been a godsend in a lot of ways by at least having spaces because they are a new and still expanding school, and by communicating good information in a timely manner, and being basically very nice! Obviously my kids haven't started there yet so my opinions are based on what I've said, however I've read a lot (I've done a lot of reading!) of really positive information about gems schools, particularly from parents of kids at DSO, so I would be keen to understand what problems you have so myself and others can try and avoid in the future please?
Thanks!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Tricktrack said:


> Hi toon
> I know you've posted stuff like this before about gems, but could you advise what the issues you have actually are please? Its my understanding that most of the schools are money making but does that make them all bad? Being new to Dubai this year I have experienced how hard it is to get children into schools in Dubai (I have 3) and quite frankly gems dso have been a godsend in a lot of ways by at least having spaces because they are a new and still expanding school, and by communicating good information in a timely manner, and being basically very nice! Obviously my kids haven't started there yet so my opinions are based on what I've said, however I've read a lot (I've done a lot of reading!) of really positive information about gems schools, particularly from parents of kids at DSO, so I would be keen to understand what problems you have so myself and others can try and avoid in the future please?
> Thanks!


Hey Trix,

OK, I have (that is me, not a company perk) paid in total well over AED400,000 to gems over the last 7 years for two boys, one left Jumeriah College to go to English college where he got better results and worked a lot harder, the other is about to leave Jumeriah Primary School.

As I said, I've spent around AED400,000 in 7 years - not an inconsiderable sum is it? 

I swapped jobs, didn't have the fall back cash I thought I would (companies are great at not paying what's due you aren't they), and cos I couldn't afford to pay the AED14,000 (Divorce does that to you) the "lovely" finance department thought it was for the best if they excluded my son for 3 days a week (just three) until I paid the full amount, even though I said I would on 1 April (and did), they still decided to exclude him.

In the next but one term of his junior school year.

A total money making machine, I despise them with a passion.

Go anywhere, they don't care about your kids, all they want is to make so much money that varkey (the owner) can give a10 MILLION DIRHAMS to Dubai cares.

HAte them, hate them, hate them.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> ... gems over the last 7 years for two boys....
> 
> HAte them, hate them, hate them.


Just wondering, why if you hate them so much would you keep your children with them for 7 years?? Not being funny, and I understand your child being in school is important, but if someone didn't pay my business for a service then the service would cease until a payment was made. I'm pretty sure ANY school you sent your child to in uae would not allow them to attend if you didn't pay the fee's, its not only GEMS who would do this. You have had 1 bad experience with them that was actually down to your own personal incidents (not theirs) and now you, on several occasions, bad mouth the whole organisation! you would have every sympathy if THEY had made a colossal error which resulted in your child having a 3 day exclusion but GEMS didn't ask you to change jobs or get divorced....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry, but that comes across as cold.

A little empathy and understanding, even flexibility from GEMS wouldn't have gone amiss in this situation (assuming the people at GEMS were informed of course).

If one of my longstanding customers came to me with an issue, I would always look to be flexible and supportive wherever possible.

Of course we don't know all the details, but can only imagine that going through a divorce with two children in the middle, let alone managing a job change here at the same time would be tough enough....

Hope it works out Toon....




Pink Fairie said:


> Just wondering, why if you hate them so much would you keep your children with them for 7 years?? Not being funny, and I understand your child being in school is important, but if someone didn't pay my business for a service then the service would cease until a payment was made. I'm pretty sure ANY school you sent your child to in uae would not allow them to attend if you didn't pay the fee's, its not only GEMS who would do this. You have had 1 bad experience with them that was actually down to your own personal incidents (not theirs) and now you, on several occasions, bad mouth the whole organisation! you would have every sympathy if THEY had made a colossal error which resulted in your child having a 3 day exclusion but GEMS didn't ask you to change jobs or get divorced....


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Toon
What an awful situation to be in, really sorry.
Sadly I believe that all schools have pretty much the same t's and c's if the fees aren't paid not just gems, however that said, it's so sad that your boys had to suffer like that and that there doesn't seem to have been any importance and considerstion placed on the child's welfare in this situation, particularly when you had made an agreement that the fees would be paid. Profit making company or not, when your business is based on the lives of children it would be nice to think that exceptions could be made for certain circumstances.
Can understand why you are bitter.
For myself personally after the nightmare of looking for schools with space in Dubai, I will be just grateful to get all my kids in a school for September and hope the actual teachers and every day running of the school don't reflect what sounds like a very mercenary attitude to children's welfare.
Really sorry and glad it sounds like your boys have come through this doing well, hope you have too xxx




Toon said:


> Hey Trix,
> 
> OK, I have (that is me, not a company perk) paid in total well over AED400,000 to gems over the last 7 years for two boys, one left Jumeriah College to go to English college where he got better results and worked a lot harder, the other is about to leave Jumeriah Primary School.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Sorry, but that comes across as cold.
> 
> A little empathy and understanding, even flexibility from GEMS wouldn't have gone amiss in this situation (assuming the people at GEMS were informed of course).
> 
> ...


Not meaning to come across as cold and I appreciate it must have been a tough situation. Divorce is never easy for anyone especially in a foreign country but on the flip side, he does slate GEMS at any given opportunity and from my experience with GEMS exclusion would have been the last resort, they certainly wouldn't have just kicked his child out straight away, there would have been compromises which perhaps couldn't have been kept. All I'm saying is he is very bitter towards an organisation because of one unfortunate event, what about all the good they have done for his children? When new people are asking for info he just says how much he hates them, its not informed advice. Not being cold, just having an opinion. I do hope he is in a better situation now but seriously beds to let go of the bitterness, its not healthy.


----------



## Sevenoaks1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Toon, that is a terrible situation for you and you children to have found themselves in, and I totally understand how upset you must be with GEMS, however it seems to be the only option I can find so far for a jan intake for both my boys where they can start at the same school. However we are coming over in may so would love to look at as many schools as possible. If anyone can recommend any other schools near murdif area where there would be a chance of getting both boys in ( primary and secondary) it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Sevenoaks1 said:


> Toon, that is a terrible situation for you and you children to have found themselves in, and I totally understand how upset you must be with GEMS, however it seems to be the only option I can find so far for a jan intake for both my boys where they can start at the same school. However we are coming over in may so would love to look at as many schools as possible. If anyone can recommend any other schools near murdif area where there would be a chance of getting both boys in ( primary and secondary) it would be very much appreciated.


If it helps at all from an education perspective I've only read good things about gems DSO, and the support staff have been really helpful to us, fantastic new facilities.
Have you looked at the bsme website and the khda reports (although I cant find one for DSO yet as it only opened last September). There is also gems royal Dubai in midriff I think? Repton is nad al Sheba and kings are opening a new school primary and secondary near Repton area I think next year?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Pink Farie, you sound like the typical expat Jumeriah Jane, do you work? Or is that your husbands responsibility cos you're too busy with coffe mornings.

Thanks for the support of others, I'm not in UAE now, not permanently at least, the reason junior hasn't been moved is that it only happened this year and you can't take him out of a school he's been in for 7 years for the sake of 2 terms.

Gems invoices are payable within 30 days of receipt, I asked for a further 30 days to pay in full, junior was excluded immediately cos I hadn't paid the full amount. I spoke personally with the guys who run gems, not just the guys in the schools. Not one ounce of compassion or sympathy.

Gems truly do not care about the children they teach, all they want is the money and for sunny varky to get even further up the backsides of the rulers.

Hate them with a passion.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> Pink Farie, you sound like the typical expat Jumeriah Jane, do you work? Or is that your husbands responsibility cos you're too busy with coffe mornings.
> 
> Thanks for the support of others, I'm not in UAE now, not permanently at least, the reason junior hasn't been moved is that it only happened this year and you can't take him out of a school he's been in for 7 years for the sake of 2 terms.
> 
> ...


No I'm not a Jumeirah Jane lol and yes I work full time to look after my kids, my EX husband doesn't contribute a penny towards the upbringing of his children and is probably as bitter and judgemental as you! 

I will however apologise for my opinion, if they didn't even give you an extension then they are not very understanding and I take back my earlier comment, I can do this because I'm a big girl who can admit when they were wrong.....


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> No I'm not a Jumeirah Jane lol and yes I work full time to look after my kids, my EX husband doesn't contribute a penny towards the upbringing of his children and is probably as bitter and judgemental as you!
> 
> I will however apologise for my opinion, if they didn't even give you an extension then they are not very understanding and I take back my earlier comment, I can do this because I'm a big girl who can admit when they were wrong.....


I'm only bitter and judgemental against the money-grabbers of gems.

OK sorry for suggesting you're a JJ, I was wrong. As for your ex husband, well it's the kids I feel sorry for. I do pay for their upkeep and get on well with the ex (well now I do, didn't always).

And you're better off without him I'd suggest too.

Back to OP point, the answer is no, if you pay more it doesn't necessarily mean a better education, only a more comfortable bank account of the owners, look at Repton, costs a small fortune, then there's Dubai College, cheaper and so much better - I'd say best school in Dubai, sadly junior didn't pass entrance exam with a high enough grade - says something about gems education there - obviously not as good as others.


----------



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

In terms of a school in Mirdiff for your kids both my children are starting at GEMS Royal Dubai in September. As they are expanding you will have a good chance of getting them in. I have a friend whose children are there at the moment and she is very happy with it as a school. Although we have not started at the school yet I am very happy with the excellent communication I have had from the school and from what I have seen it appears to be better than the primary my kids go to here in the uk (which is Ofsted rated good) so that really is good enough for me! The facilities look amazing, especially for IT and sports, and great extra curricular clubs! It has also been lovely to build my children's excitement about the school they are going to online, plus they get a separate new starters induction day at the beginning of the new term which is a great idea!

Both my husband and I are well educated so I kind of feel that as long as they get a good grounding at primary we can pick up any slack, and especially help them out when things get more challenging at secondary level. I hope you get it sorted, was a huge worry to be me so really just chose a school that looked good and could confirm places for both children without making us go on waiting lists etc!

I'm not a massive fan of private education due to the fact that the UK state system served me well. I'm forced into paying out in Dubai, I would have loved to have my pick of schools but due to waiting lists that is not the case, so made what I feel has been the right decision for my children...time will tell! In my eyes having your children happy at school is half the battle, especially when they are only little.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Toon said:


> I'm only bitter and judgemental against the money-grabbers of gems.
> 
> OK sorry for suggesting you're a JJ, I was wrong. As for your ex husband, well it's the kids I feel sorry for. I do pay for their upkeep and get on well with the ex (well now I do, didn't always).
> 
> And you're better off without him I'd suggest too.


Glad we all friends again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you stick around ef for a while, you will be utterly amazed at the teachers that are coming. If you read many of the posts, you will notice after a short while that there are a lot of 1 to 3 years of experience individuals coming over. I dont have kids, but if I did, would probly home school out of fear of my child being placed in most of these people being hired being their teacher. Is appalling that people are paying 35k to 50k a year, for someone with hardly no experience.... Overall, most of their postings alone are very telling of their own abilities to NOT think outside the box, not use good gramma, punctuatin, and spelling in every day life, and a bit of a lack of common sense. They post their salaries they are going to be getting and those taking 8k positions vs those in 12k positions seem to have no rhyme or reason with better individuals in both categories. Think will be the luck of the draw if you have a decent teacher or not for your student.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you stick around ef for a while, you will be utterly amazed at the teachers that are coming. If you read many of the posts, you will notice after a short while that there are a lot of 1 to 3 years of experience individuals coming over. I dont have kids, but if I did, would probly home school out of fear of my child being placed in most of these people being hired being their teacher. Is appalling that people are paying 35k to 50k a year, for someone with hardly no experience.... Overall, most of their postings alone are very telling of their own abilities to NOT think outside the box, not use good gramma, punctuatin, and spelling in every day life, and a bit of a lack of common sense. They post their salaries they are going to be getting and those taking 8k positions vs those in 12k positions seem to have no rhyme or reason with better individuals in both categories. Think will be the luck of the draw if you have a decent teacher or not for your student.


Good points by Jynx, and this is not just a Dubai issue. When we were in Shanghai my kids went to a British school there and the teachers were mostly young with a few years experience. Not saying this is totally a bad thing as there can be a certain ammount of synergy between young adults and 'cool' young teachers. ( my kids are 14 and 16 and have some good teacher pupil relationships)

My kids are at Dubai British school and i am happy with the academic support they get, the progress the school has made towards achieving a good level in their inspections and the level of communication from the school. As a benchmark we had a 9 month stint back in the UK after 4 years of private ed in Shanghai and putting the girls into a comprehensive school with 30+ in a class and with a level of student and teacher apathy that was astounding it does make you very much appreciate the schools here.

I had the same issue on my kids first day at school when the fees hadnt been paid, my company then paid directly. I had a call that they couldnt attend lessons until the fees were paid. I thought this was highly un caring of the school as it was their first day in a new school, mid term and first in a new country so imagine how they felt.

One thing you learn is its not just schools here all business have this same philosophy, you ring up any of the conglomarates with a financial issue to make an agreement of payment or part payment and you will get the same negative response read from a corporate script.


----------

